# Tempted by a recumbent



## benb (28 Feb 2013)

Hi all

I'm seriously tempted by a 'bent.
Do you think it's possible to get a good one for £1000? (Thinking of c2w)

Any pointers?


----------



## byegad (28 Feb 2013)

I doubt you'd get one brand new. If there are any new at that price point please post it here. However second hand you should be able to pick one up. Contact D-tek near Ely. They usually have a selection of bikes and trikes to choose from.


----------



## tongskie01 (2 Mar 2013)

i got mine from ctw scheme. cost was 1200 pounds, so ihave to pay 200 to bring it down to max allowable price. and another 50 for the disposal fee.


----------



## mickle (2 Mar 2013)

What sort of recumbent do you want? Bike, trike, long base, short base, touring, racing...?


----------



## benb (3 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> What sort of recumbent do you want? Bike, trike, long base, short base, touring, racing...?


 
No idea!


----------



## mickle (3 Mar 2013)

benb said:


> No idea!


What do you want to do with it?


----------



## windmiller (4 Mar 2013)

I would put "seriously tempted" on hold and do some serious research on the different types of recumbents, then test ride as many as you can, then you might know how serious you really are.


----------



## ufkacbln (4 Mar 2013)

One of the biggest issues with recumbents is the seat height as it is not adjustable. Unles you can safely put both feet down, then there is a safety issue in emergency stops

Secondly the cockpit is not overky adjustable, so needs to "feel right"

As above, you need to research what you want and then try them out.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2013)

mickle said:


> What do you want to do with it?


 
Just ride it really. They just look like a lot of fun, and I think I'd be able to beat my friend up hills in one!
Probably ride to work on it a bit too.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2013)

windmiller said:


> I would put "seriously tempted" on hold and do some serious research on the different types of recumbents, then test ride as many as you can, then you might know how serious you really are.


 


Cunobelin said:


> One of the biggest issues with recumbents is the seat height as it is not adjustable. Unles you can safely put both feet down, then there is a safety issue in emergency stops
> 
> Secondly the cockpit is not overky adjustable, so needs to "feel right"
> 
> As above, you need to research what you want and then try them out.


 
Good advice, thanks. I'll mull it over.
All I really wanted at this stage was to know whether a decent one could be had for £1k, so I know what my options are.


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2013)

I saw a Speedy go for £888 recently on ebay. So yes.


----------



## Scoosh (4 Mar 2013)

I bought a very nice Nazca Fuego for £900 last October from ebay. So yes.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (4 Mar 2013)

benb said:


> Hi all
> 
> I'm seriously tempted by a 'bent.
> Do you think it's possible to get a good one for £1000? (Thinking of c2w)
> ...


 
As others have said, try to get a test ride on a few, they vary rather a lot. Do you want under seat steering or over seat steering for example?

I use my HP Street Machine GT, which is a world-class tourer, for commuting and it is incredibly comfortable, easy to ride and has fantastic handling. Don't buy one if you don't like grinning while you ride or being asked a lot of questions by others when you stop for lights. People will gather, children (and adults) will point and wave.

Mine will be for sale in the next couple of weeks although I am probably too far away for you.

GC


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2013)

glasgowcyclist said:


> As others have said, try to get a test ride on a few, they vary rather a lot. Do you want under seat steering or over seat steering for example?


 
No idea!

What are the pros and cons?


----------



## mickle (4 Mar 2013)

Variables include: seat height, recumbentness of seat, wheel size(s) and above or below seat steering

Bike or trike 

If bike, long or short wheelbase
If trike 'delta' or 'tadpole' wheel layout

In addition to the usual considerations of materials and construction a recumbent manufacturer juggles all of these elements to deliver their chosen performance chracteristics. So a Dutch style 'low racer' might go fast but you'll see very little of anything higher that a lorry's wheelnuts. Delta trikes can carry a lot of baggage but the upright riding position renders them no more aerofynamically efficient than a regular bike. 

Swings and roundabouts. 

Check out Sinner's site for a good idea of whats available.


----------



## Alex H (4 Mar 2013)

I bought one of these a few years ago when I still lived in Milton Keynes







It was fun to ride on the flat and could get extremely hairy on the descent. 

However, the one thing I could never get over was how to adjust my seating position whilst on the bike. With a conventional bike it's easy - just stand on the pedals, but with this bike I had to stop every time I went over a bad bump or speed ramp and start off again. Unless there was some trick I was missing?

I sold it mainly for that reason - but also I was moving here and it ain't exactly flat round here


----------



## Bodhbh (4 Mar 2013)

Just coming on this at random, I notice London Recumbents is near you:

http://www.londonrecumbents.com/recumbents.html

A couple of different types are available for rent and you can get the gist of them cycling in a traffic free environment around Dulwich Park. I got it in my head I wanted a recumbent a few years ago, and it was enough to give me the idea it probably wasn't for me. ofc you might different, but as others have said - if you're serious you really want to try one out. I think Bikefix in London also let you try them out.


----------



## benb (4 Mar 2013)

Thanks all. I'm certainly not going to buy one without a test ride!


----------



## BenM (4 Mar 2013)

Alex H said:


> Unless there was some trick I was missing?


yup - there is a knack to it... on the Orca I push forward on one pedal and let the seat back pivot against me... hard to describe accurately but it does work (and until I worked it out I used to dread lumps in the road!)

B.


----------



## byegad (4 Mar 2013)

I had an Azub-4 with 81 gears ranging from 15 to 150" and down some of our long fairly steep descents I could still be pedalling at 50mph. Great fun.

If you are looking to ride 20% and steeper hills I'd recommend three wheels, I climb anything even 33% on my Trail which has a 12" bottom gear. Slow, and start/stop but easily doable.


----------



## bobcolover (5 Mar 2013)

you could start,like i did, with trying a semi - recumbent; a bike e [no longer made but they do pop up on ebay etc] or HPV Spirit; more like a chopper but easy to ride and fairly upright seating position; good for loads but not fast; Then i picked up a kingcycle, great for weekend fast runs and if you get one with a tailbox good for light touring, but i wouldnt want to use it everyday in london as its almost a vintage bike getting on for 20 years old and i worry about its fragility; then i bought a second hand optima dingo from future cycles [ forest row near east grinstead] but their website says they have closed down; which is a shame;
i commute everyday on the dingo in london; carries two big panniers but can go fast unladen as well;
tricky to get used to the cockpit/steering but you can used to it fairly quickly; i wouldnt expect anyone to get straight on to it and ride it straight away, but the bike e or HPV spirit you can ride after about 5 minutes practice; Bikefix is my shop of choice for recumbents and spares; they have the experience and expertise and will as i understand it let you try bikes out;
good luck
bob c


----------



## BenM (7 Mar 2013)

bobcolover said:


> from future cycles [ forest row near east grinstead] but their website says they have closed down; which is a shame


That is a shame - it is where my Orca came from.... but I am not surprised. Many little signs that things were not at all well with the outfit when I got the Orca. At least I got my bike 

B.


----------



## FredR (6 May 2013)

Hi there, as it happens I'm selling my Windcheetah for £600 - it's an amazing bit of kit. Come and take a look if you like.


----------



## benb (6 May 2013)

FredR said:


> Hi there, as it happens I'm selling my Windcheetah for £600 - it's an amazing bit of kit. Come and take a look if you like.


 
I think I won't be able to get a new bike for a year, as I've just splashed out on a new carbon bike.
Cheers though, looks like a great bike.


----------



## FredR (7 May 2013)

OK, good things come to those who wait!


----------



## neil earley (9 May 2013)

£600 for a windcheetah bargain of the year


----------



## windmiller (9 May 2013)

neil earley said:


> £600 for a windcheetah bargain of the year


I concur


----------

